# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Metformine

## Pauloes

Wie heeft er ook last van het middel metformine? Vooral diarrhee, maar ook hoofd- en spierpijn. Graag reacties.

Pauloes

----------


## sietske763

je zou ook een ander middel kunnen vragen en proberen,
voor diab. type 2 zijn meerdere medicaties.

----------

